# Ft. Pitt



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Does the Ft. Pitt club offer any info online (Running order, etc)?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Jeff,
Draw tonight. 
Running order posted on jscatalogz.com sometime.
Using DOW
Friday Derby
Q Saturday after D not before 10AM
O & A 8AM
PA State Gamelands 214 http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/game/maps/zoom_maps.asp?sgl=214&rgn=Northwest&submit.x=31&submit.y=14
Motels in Meadeville & Conneaut Lake, PA
FT Headquarters Quality Inn Meadeville PA. Directions posted daily at motel.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Merci beaucoup! 
Danke! 
Grazie! 
Mucho Gracias!

Thank you!


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Fort Pitt*

It looks like they have already done the draw for the limited. Jeff, your dog has the #12 slot.


Lee


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*TRIAL CALLBACKS????*

ANYONE KNOW THE CALLBACKS FOR THE OPEN AND Q?
THANKS,
JUSTONE


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the Derby is today and the Q is tomorrow.

Buck


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

What are the Derby placements?
Thanks,
john


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

The Open went from 80+ to 33 after the first series.

The Derby is down to 12 dogs (from 30) for the last series this morning.


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*OPEN*

ANY NUMBERS FOR THOSE 33 DOGS IN THE OPEN????
THANKS,
JUSTONE


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Derby

1)Peakebrook's Secret Weapon - Al Arthur
2)Shadow of Abe - Alan Pleasant
3)Aron Islands Dugan- Pat Martin
4)Peakebrook Believe It or Not- Al Arthur

Sorry, don't have Jams

Thanks Al for putting another one on the Derby List !


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*GREAT JOB LINCOLN!!!*

CONGRATS TO NANCY AND ALAN FOR LINCOLN'S 2ND PLACE.
WAY TO GO......
JUSTONE


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations James on Bond making the Derby list!!! You are having a great year and the best is yet to come. I wish JoJo could have been there!!

Marty


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

How often are derbies held up there? Where do you find more information on when and where they will be held?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

CAMO IS QAA!!!!!!!!!!!
YAHOO and YEEHAW!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM CAMO!!!!!
Waterdog's Hidden in the Marsh got a second in the qual at Fort Pitt!!!!
Not that I'm excited or anything.
Camo was bred by Joie and Kristie Wilder, owned by Buck Mann and trained and handled by Davis Arthur.
Then of course there is head cheerleader and sometimes bird person Becky Mills!
GO TEAM CAMO!!!!


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone have the rest of the placements and jams for the Q?


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Camo  

Congradulations to Buck and Davis.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

BTW Smackwater, sounds like your boy Catcher had a great spring! Congratulations and give the boy a hug for me.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Michelle Eason (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats Buck, Camo and Davis! We are very happy for you guys! 
Wooo Hooooooo!!!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Buck!


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

It would be great to see the results of the Open and Amateur!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I didn't write them all down

Open 1st
Stomp Steven Peter, Al Arthur

Gallery chat.
Handler 1: 1st series triple is tighter than a gnats arse. 
Handler 2: It's way tighter than that!
Handler 3: The dogs think it's one station.


Am 1st 
Jim & Lefty
Am 2nd
Barb & Emma

Darla got a Jam

2 of 9 did the 4th Series triple without handling.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

If my dogs only knew how to do a blind............

Overall, it was a good weekend considering they just had puppies and no training.

Open:

1) Stomper - Arthur
2)? - Pleasant
3)Little Man - Arthur
4)Drake - Arthur


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Becky Mills said:


> CAMO IS QAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> YAHOO and YEEHAW!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM CAMO!!!!!
> Waterdog's Hidden in the Marsh got a second in the qual at Fort Pitt!!!!
> ...


AWESOME! Great job Buck and Davis!!! We're proud of you all!!!!

-Kristie (hasn't checked email since last Weds and can't wait to hear all about it)


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote="Breck" }
Gallery chat.
Handler 1: 1st series triple is tighter than a gnats arse. 
Handler 2: It's way tighter than that!
Handler 3: The dogs think it's one station.

Darla got a Jam /quote]

This is great humor...I needed a laugh today :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Congrats Breck on Darla's jam.


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Is there anyone who frequents this forum who can post the final results for all stakes at Ft. Pitt? Is there somewhere these results can be found other then the forum? Just wondering and curious.


----------

